# We're getting a kitten tomorrow! :)



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Totally off topic because it has nothing to do with hedgies, but I thought I'd share just because she's soooo cute...










Meet Sookie! (That's the name the breeder gave her, I think we might actually stick with it though.) She's a spunky little marble Bengal, and she'll soon be the 3rd addition to our household - after our great dane and our hedgie. 

Wes and I are driving down to Alabama tomorrow to pick her up.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a cutie! From what I've heard, you will have your hands full with a bengal!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Godzilla Girl said:


> What a cutie! From what I've heard, you will have your hands full with a bengal!


Yes, yes... I can already see her running circles around our dane, lol...

We have a friend in SC that has been a bengal owner for years and years (we just got back from visiting her, actually) and Wes just fell absolutely in love with her cat. :lol: She convinced us that we totally needed a bengal of our own and started helping us find a breeder. 

We had talked about maybe getting a cat for a while anyway, then her cat just totally sold us on the breed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That is one preety kitty


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww what a cute kitty!  
i wish i could get one... but sadly my dad is allergic, and i think i am too


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww she's sooo cute! That's an interesting pattern, you tend to see more "spots" in bengals. 

I wish I could get one, I probably will some day...If my house isn't already overrun with animals I take in off the streets >.< My cat now was born as a "barn kitty" and I took him from that the day he turned 6 weeks lol (Try delivering kittens during a thunderstorm in the hay loft of a barn while a bunch of kids are trying to have their summer camp sleepover XD It was quite the experience)


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWW!!!! she is sooooo adorable


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I love bengals! She's just gorgeous.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all!!

We just got home from our road trip to pick her up a little while ago!










Yeah, my bf and I do have slight cat allergies... but that's what allergy meds are for. 

As for the pattern - she's a marble. There are a few different types of bengals - some have spots, some have the marble patterns. 

That thunderstorm delivery story sounds like quite a sight to see!


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww, i wish i could get a kitten but my mom won't let me  
This one time we found this little black kitten under the hood in my dad's car and we had to give it to someone  

But anyway, she is really cute and your really lucky


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww.. I'm sorry. 

Thank you though.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

If I wasn't deathly allergic to cats, I would totally get a silver bengal. SOOOOOOOO CUTE! and I love the name!! =)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you ever watched "The mean kitty song" on youtube? The cat, Sparta, that stars in it is a bengal and it definitely showcases their personality. They are definitely one of the spunkiest breeds out there, you're gonna have lots of fun!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sebian said:


> If I wasn't deathly allergic to cats, I would totally get a silver bengal. SOOOOOOOO CUTE! and I love the name!! =)


We don't know if we're keeping the name yet or not... We're also thinking about maybe zoe, reny, rae, or stila.

We both have mild allergies... but it's nowhere near as bad with bengals as it has been with other cats.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> Have you ever watched "The mean kitty song" on youtube? The cat, Sparta, that stars in it is a bengal and it definitely showcases their personality. They are definitely one of the spunkiest breeds out there, you're gonna have lots of fun!


Ya, I have! hahahaha :lol:

We're really excited to have her.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I highly recommend a good vacuum and slip covers for everything for mild cat allergies. I have allergies and 3 cats and that really helps!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Godzilla Girl said:


> I highly recommend a good vacuum and slip covers for everything for mild cat allergies. I have allergies and 3 cats and that really helps!


Ya, I can imagine. Luckily, bengals don't shed all that much. We have a couple of vacuums though - one decent upright and a roomba.


----------

